# sweet holly and olive start?



## MamaMyers (Jun 22, 2013)

I just planted them, what is it? google has nothing on it.


----------



## pocky (Jun 22, 2013)

sweet holly: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bush
scroll to the bottom and there will be a picture of the different bushes, the very last (with the pink and red berries) are the sweet hollies

I don't know what olive start looks like though


----------



## maarowak (Jun 22, 2013)

wait
there are olives in animal crossing??????????????????
i am going to cry (out of happiness)


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 22, 2013)

Both are shrubs, I believe. The guide shows the Sweet-Olive Start as a sapling, but not what it looks like once it's fully grown. It'd be great if you could get a screenie of it once it's all growed up!


----------



## katie. (Jun 22, 2013)

holly would probably be december.... if its true to life..


----------

